# Royal Crown Ginger Ale Bottles



## Texandave (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi, This is my first post to this forum and I found it because I was interested in finding a label for this bottle I have had for several years.  The lady I bought it from had an antique store and said customers would climb up on the wall to see it.  It has Florence, S.C. and 27 N embossed in the center of the bottom.  I saw SodaBob's labels and thought they might be a good match. I also have a green paper label ginger ale bottle to show everyone.  It has 28 on the bottom, possibly the year.  I'll be posting more early 7up and Dr Pepper bottles later.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 7, 2017)

Texandave, Those are very nice. If you have the time check out this post from 2015. It is lengthy but excellent.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...ABEL&highlight=royal+crown+ginger+paper+label


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 8, 2017)

Here is the one similar to yours.(I pasted it from SodaBob's thread) This one has chero cola bottling on it which would make it earlier than yours, which has Nehi bottling on it.






I love your bottles, especially in green. Hope to see more of what you have.


----------



## Texandave (Mar 8, 2017)

I bought this bottle from a guy on eBay that said it was a Japanese Royal Crown bottle.  I don't read Japanese, but I liked the color of it.  Can anyone read this or have any ideas on the Japanese drinking Royal Crown?  Maybe we felt so guilty bombing them that we made RC in Japan for them?


----------



## Texandave (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks Iggy, I like that label.  I wonder if someone would part with that so I could put it on my 6 oz. bottle above?  Or trade, I have some 
nice bottles I've bought in the last 20 years.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 9, 2017)

It does seem that at one point Royal Crown was available in Japan https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:RC_cola.bottle.in.japan.jpg  but those characters on the ACL don't look like the ones on your bottle.


----------



## Texandave (Mar 9, 2017)

Good to know CanadianBottles.  Maybe someone can read mine in the future and tell me that it is Royal Crown Cola.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes the color of that bottle is coool! I have a few 1930's RC debossed bottles also. Hopefully that bottle can be translated.


----------



## SODABOB (Mar 19, 2017)

According to a translation dictionary, the following is ROYAL CROWN COLA in Japanese ...*


ロイヤル クラウン ・ コーラ



*By the way, I don't own one of the color labels. The two I have are rather plain looking.


----------



## SODABOB (Mar 19, 2017)

P.S.  

I tried a half-dozen different online translators and every one of them produced the same or similar results ... 

ROYAL CROWN COLA = ロイヤルクラウンコラ


----------



## SODABOB (Mar 19, 2017)

P.S. ~ P.S. 

The separation of words is ... 

ROYAL = ロイヤル
CROWN =  クラウン
COLA = コーラ


----------



## SODABOB (Mar 19, 2017)

For Comparison ... 

I can't say for certain what the embossed bottle says, but this ACL bottle says ROYAL CROWN in Japanese


----------



## SODABOB (Mar 19, 2017)

Tex

According to this 2016 Worthpoint listing, your embossed bottle is a ROYAL CROWN



http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-japanese-royal-crown-bottle-1832107241



However, I would seek further confirmation before saying its definite


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Mar 21, 2017)

Texandave - it might help to get a translation by making a 'rubbing' of the bottle's label, and then taking a photo of the rubbing.
I realize it wouldn't be easy, but perhaps it could be done in sections.


----------

